# Major League Woodworking Blow-Out Sale



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

FYI after the producers at WGBH announcement that they signed Tommy MacDonald to host their new Woodworking show, Tommy has made his remaining inventory of MLWwoodworking DVD's available at a much reduced price. You can buy both dvd projects (Tool Box and Step Stool) for 40 bucks and 25 individually..He has 100 remaining so please consider buying today.

Just go to mlwwoodworking.com to order yours.

For your information, I have both of the DVD sets. They are awesome. I've built the step stool and I am working on the tool box. The project DVD's are easy to follow, broken down into chapters for each part of the build and also provide pdf formatted cut lists and procedures. Of course they were produced with high quality video and audio.

I recommend getting yours ordered today while quantities last.

Rat.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, I am surprized no one replied to this.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

HI guys…........FYI…......I got my stool and the toolbox DVD's ,my new 207 T-shirt in the mail today!! Can't wait to get a chance to get started on my stool….............!!

AKA…..............Woodchic


----------

